# Our trains are not only of interest to just people.



## N5CJONNY (Nov 5, 2015)

The neighbors cat likes them too!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Anything that moves is of interest to a cat. Most dogs too.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Maybe it saw the Chessie System cat on your rolling stock.


----------



## Commander Zarkon (Sep 24, 2021)

That's funny. It's intriguing how critters sometimes take interest in our toys.


----------

